# One of three of these bumps! What do I do??



## Tobe (Jul 28, 2016)

Tobe is a six year old vizsla and is very healthy and happy on a grain free diet, he exercises multiple times a day and is always in good spirits. I found this large bump on the upper area of his tail along with two smaller bumps (the two smaller ones are hidden under his fur on his shoulder and hind flank). I'm waiting to see when the vet is available but I am very worried! It's quite large but doesn't seem to be bothering him unless I press it with a bit of force. Has anyone had experienced with similar lumps?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to tell if that is a head on it, or just the lighting 
I wouldn't be squeezing on it, just let it alone until a vet has a chance to see it. You said it's not causing pain, so I'm sure it will be fine until you can get into a vets.


----------

